# D-LINK DSL-502T or D-Link GLB-502T



## casual_gamer (Jun 8, 2007)

Which is better and stable for Bsnl dataone and what is the price? Can i use the modem with Airtel broadband later?


----------



## vish786 (Jun 8, 2007)

why are u buying a modem for airtel broadband... airtel ppl only will provide u a decent modem..... for ur info i'm already using airtel broadband .... even if u dont use their modem they will not reduce the charges.... 99 rupees is fixed for modem


----------



## sauravktr (Jun 9, 2007)

DSL-502T is not available in market right now..........Go for GLB-502T.....This is really good....plz check it has the latest firmware


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 9, 2007)

what is the difference bn the two?


----------



## casual_gamer (Jun 11, 2007)

I read that Dlink GLB-502t has some problems and even the firmware update is not available. Should i go ahead with the purchase of this modem for bsnl broadband?


----------



## prasad_den (Jun 11, 2007)

I've been using the GLB 502T fr the past 4 months with dataone... No problems whatsoever..!


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 11, 2007)

GLB 502t on USB gives problems, but not on LAN.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jun 11, 2007)

^^ agree. have been using it for the past 6 months.
Initially was on USB, now on LAN with no problems at all.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 12, 2007)

today i bought D-link GLB-502T its working fine there is no problem in USB


----------

